# موضوع سياسى



## Alexander.t (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*الموضوع عباره عن قالو ، او هل تعلم  ، اى شىء فيه معلومه عن السياسه

 الموضوع ليس نقاشى 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*يقال  أن في عهد الملك فاروق :
** 
 - كانت نسبة البطاله 2% فقط وكان الجنيه الذهب ب98 قرشاً وكان الدولار بـ 25 قرشاً
 وأن القاهره كانت الاولى فى مسابقة أجمل مدن العالم وأن الطليان  واليونانين كانو يعملون فى مصر حلاقين وجرسونات وأن الموضة كانت بتنزل في  القاهرة قبل مابتنزل في باريس وتاكسي القاهرة كان سيارة كاديلاك امريكى  ومصر اقرضت بريطانيا ما يعادل 29 مليار دولار فى الوقت الحالى ولم تستردها  مصر حتى الان*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*فى  بلادنا تسرق شقة فتحاكم عسكريا، تسرق وطنا بأكمله فنضرب لك التحية  العسكرية. فى بلادنا تستطيع أن تمسك ضحايا القنص لكنك لا تستطيع أن تمسك  بالقناصة أبدا.

 بلال فضل*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*قبل ما أمشي تحية من القلب لفخر الإعلام المصري يسري فودة.. عندما تمنع  حلقة ليسري فوده أيا كان مضمونها إذن لدى المشير مشكلة في مواجهة الحقيقة
@belalfadl
*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*   GalalAmer                 * 
*الحكام العرب اكتشفوا أن بلادهم فيها «بترول» فى الثلاثينيات من القرن الماضى 
ثم اكتشفوا أن بلادهم فيها «شعوب» الأسبوع الماضى فقط.*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع رائع يامون
متابعه طبعا ...


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*منوره يا جوسبل
*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أكتوبر 2011)

بعد التضييق على الصحفيين والإعلاميين وإبعاد المراقبين قد يأتى يوم تتم فيه تغطية الانتخابات المصرية «بلحاف»! @GalalAmer


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*متااااابع​*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*منورنى يا كوكو
*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*Yosri Fouda   * * 
* 

*تعليقي للبرنامج لا يعني انسحابي من الساحة. أنا مصري و لا أحتاج إذناً من أحد للتعبير عن انتمائي*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*عـــــاجــــل : الحياة الأن .. قامت مجموعة "مصر فوق الجميع "ببدأ حملة لدعم المشير طنطاوي لرئاسة الجمهورية ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*مسيره سلميه للاقباط تطالب بمطالب مشروعه تتوارثها السنين كان مصيرها الدهس والقنص والقتل والسجن والاتهامات الباطله
اعتصام امناء الشرطه الغير سلمى والذى صاحبه تهديدات مختلفه كاقتحام صالات المطار واليوم تم منع قيادات كبيره ف الداخليه  من دخول المبنى واضطرارهم للدخول من الابواب الخلفيه ولم يهشهم حتى مضرب دبان ..وعجبى
Dona Nabil​*


----------



## grges monir (25 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع جميل مينا
اسلوبة وسردة شيق وجديد من نوعة


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مسيره سلميه للاقباط تطالب بمطالب مشروعه تتوارثها السنين كان مصيرها الدهس والقنص والقتل والسجن والاتهامات الباطله
> اعتصام امناء الشرطه الغير سلمى والذى صاحبه تهديدات مختلفه كاقتحام صالات المطار واليوم تم منع قيادات كبيره ف الداخليه  من دخول المبنى واضطرارهم للدخول من الابواب الخلفيه ولم يهشهم حتى مضرب دبان ..وعجبى
> Dona Nabil​*



مهو احنا مش اي حد يا دون
الاقباط ليهم منزله خاصه عند الاخوه المسلمين والجيش حاليا
فلازم يقوموا بواجبهم الديني الاسلامي المتخلف من ناحيتهم
وهو القضاء عليهم ودا حلال شرعاً وقانونا ً
ومدام الفرصه جتلهم لحد عندهم
والا كدا يبقوا بيتبطروا علي النعمه


----------



## Alexander.t (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*جرجس ودونا منورنى


*


----------



## Alexander.t (25 أكتوبر 2011)

* معظم الهاربين بفلوسنا كانوا يقيمون لنا موائد الرحمن… وأتارى إحنا اللى عازمينهم..... جلال عامر*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أكتوبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> * معظم الهاربين بفلوسنا كانوا يقيمون لنا موائد الرحمن… وأتارى إحنا اللى عازمينهم..... جلال عامر*



عجبتني دي قوي
يا خساره بجد انا زعلانه قووووووووي
مكنتش بتقعد علي موائد رحمن
عشان دلوقت اقولهم 




كنت باكل بفلوسي يا كلاب


----------



## Alexander.t (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*نحتفل اليوم بذكرى مرور ٩شهور على عبارة"البلد ضاعت" يتم الان استبدالها ب" منكم لله خربتوا البلد" فى اشاره الينا كشباب الثوره
*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*خدعوك فقالوا .. ان مصر قامت بأعظم ثورة فى العالم وانها تفوقت على تونس وليبيا واليمن ولم تمر بما مروا به ..

 فوقفت سعيدا فرحا منشرح القلب منشكحاً تفتخر بثورتك التى قالوا عنها اعظم ثورة فى التاريخ 

 وجلست تعبث بالدستور والانتخابات والاستفتاء فوجدت نفسك تستاء مما كنت لا  تتوقع حدوثه .. فخدعوك وقالوا بأن ما انهار فى ثلاثون عاما لا تستطيع بناءه  فى يوم 

 واستمعت لهم ووافقتهم واعطيت ثقتك لمن لا يستحق .. 

 ووجدت نفسك لا تزال فى مكانك بل تكاد تتراجع فى حين ان تونس وليبيا واليمن أكملوا طريقهم وساروا فى طريق الحرية والديمقراطية 

 فأعلم ان الكلام مجرد كلام وان القول مجرد قول 
 وأن الحلم قد يصبح وهم عندما لا يتحول الى فعل وقد يصبح حقيقة عندما يدخل فى حيز العمل*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أكتوبر 2011)

أى حد يقولك انتو خربتو البلد ، قوله احنا خربنا العالم


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أكتوبر 2011)

> أى حد يقولك انتو خربتو البلد ، قوله احنا خربنا العالم



الله ينور

حلوة الجملة دى


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *فى بلادنا تسرق شقة فتحاكم عسكريا، تسرق وطنا بأكمله فنضرب لك التحية العسكرية. فى بلادنا تستطيع أن تمسك ضحايا القنص لكنك لا تستطيع أن تمسك بالقناصة أبدا.**
> 
> بلال فضل*


 

اختيار رائع يابطل بالفعل هذه حقيقة بكل اسف شكرا لمجهودك الرائع يابطل​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*كوينا وحبيبة الناصرى منورنى*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*
انها اجندات خارجيه ، كيف للفلول أن يعلق علم مصر فى ولل ستريت بأمريكا
**



*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*حبيب العادلى يُحاكم فى أكاديمية الشرطة، ويُعالج فى مستشفى الشرطة، وبقى أن يلعب فى فريق اتحاد الشرطة*





جلال عامر


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*احلامكم اوامر
هكذا هو حال الاخوان اليوم 
تريدونها مدنيه فلتكن ولكن بحسب منظور الاسلام ومن كافر يجرؤ ع الاعتراض؟؟
تكرهون عبارة الاسلام هو الحل فلتكن "نحمل الخير لمصر" وما ادراكم بالخير الذى سنقدمه لكم
لا تفرق المسميات عندما يكون المحتوى واحد والفكر واحد والنتيجه مضمونه
*


----------



## grges monir (26 أكتوبر 2011)

وحيد حامد:. لم ارضى ان  ان اكتب كل  مساوىء حسن البنا ( مسلسل الجماعة)حتى لا تتهدم صورتة بالكامل


----------



## Alexander.t (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*فى بلادنا : مُدرس ثانوي على الدرجة الثانية مرتبه الأساسي ٣٤٠ جنيه. فقط صدق او لا تصدق 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*انشغلنا لفترة ببدلة المشير ثم انشغلنا في حذاء المشير أخشى أن تنتهى "الهدوم" قبل أن تنتهى الفترة الإنتقالية..

  جلال عامر*


----------



## Alexander.t (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*@YosriFouda: كام واحد مات عشان كام واحد مش عارفين إن الحارة الشمال ع الطريق السريع في الواقع مش حارة؟ واحد ثورة تاني من فضلك*


----------



## Alexander.t (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*سري فودة " : أعود الأحد القادم إلى "آخر كلام" بحلقة مع الكاتبين الكبيرين علاء الأسواني وإبراهيم عيسى تتناول المشهد المصري*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*GalalAmer جلال عامر
 يبدو أن السماء قررت أن تحكم فى أحداث «ماسبيرو» بعد أن تخاذل أهل الأرض*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*العيسوي على الجزيرة : ماليش علاقة بوزارة الداخلية من 24 ساعة وهيا تحت مسئولية لواء جيش*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مارس 2012)

*د / محمد البرادعى
 بعد الفيلم العسكرى الهابط مع منظمات المجتمع المدنى و تم رفع الحظر عن  الامريكان المتهمين بصورة مفاجئة بطريقة لا تتناسب مع الزمجرة الاولى تذكرت  مقولة تشرشل رئيس وزراء بريطانيا الأسبق: فلتخسر بريطانيا الحرب ولا يقال  انها لا تنفذ أحكام القضاء.*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 مارس 2012)

*بلال فضل 
لا تستغربوا أبدا 
إذا نشرت شركات  السياحة إعلانات  تقول: إذا كنت فوق سن السبعين لا تيأس فالحياة تبدأ  ألان.
 رشح نفسك للرئاسة واكسب رحلة عمرة مجانا للسيدة الأولى. 
آه يا بلد  يصنع مستقبله الشباب بدمائهم ليحياه العواجيز بأمراضهم.

------
الكلام ده لازم يتبروز بجد !
*


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2012)

متابعه 

موضوع شيق يا مينا 

بجد البلد بقى حالها يحزن 

ربنا يستر
​


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أبريل 2012)

مريد البرغوثى




من أراد التأكد من انهيار التعليم في عهدي السادات ومبارك يكفيه أن يتابع إجابات بعض السياسيين الكبار على الأسئلة التي توجه إليهم.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 أبريل 2012)

عمر سليمان تلميذ مبارك الوفى


----------



## Alexander.t (18 ديسمبر 2014)

للرفع


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2014)

*متابع*​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2014)

هل تعلم بأن ...

المملكة العراقية أول حكم عراقي في العهد الحديث (من 1921 - 1958)، بدأ رسميا منذ تعيين الملك فيصل الأول ملكا في عام 1921، إلا أن البلاد لم تنل الاستقلال إلا بعد عام 1932 لتكون من أوائل الدول العربية التي استقلت عن الوصاية الأوربية، وتحديدا الانتداب البريطاني


----------

